
Ask HN: DaaS Recommendation - infocollector
I am looking to run windows 10 Desktop securely in the cloud (remotely, RDP, ssh?). I probably need this machine for 8 hours every month. Security, reliability, and a good price are my major concerns. Any recommendations?
======
brudgers
Curious about the use case.

\+ Is there a need to save state between sessions?

\+ Why in the cloud?

\+ What needs to be secure?

Cynically, eight hours a month is probably closer to ten counting time spent
dealing with Windows updates.

------
infocollector
My use case: Run an accounting software that is shared between multiple users.
I need to save data between sessions.

~~~
brudgers
To me, it sounds like what needs to be persisted is the data specific to the
accounting program rather than the internal state of a Windows installation.

At eight hours a month, I'd wonder whether the overhead of shared
responsibility would be worth the effort versus just having one person take
responsibility. In an activity highly dependent on standards and accuracy and
consistence such as accounting, I'd suspect errors to correlate casual or
infrequent or disinterested users and adding layers of implementation
complexity such as the cloud to increase the odds of errors as well.

So my gut would be to just put one person on the task. If information had to
be shared, I'd look at storing the data centrally and distributing copies of
the executable. As the third option, I'd package the data and OS in a VM image
and treat it as a file under version control. For something with sensitive
information, the least desirable option would be a running Windows
installation accessible from the internet.

------
coderobe
OVH DeskSaaS, 10€/mo for a decent box

~~~
infocollector
Link please?

